#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  dub/reggae soundsystem bouwen [let op! newbie!]

## erik404

Hi!

Het plan om een eigen soundsystem te bouwen is zo'n 6 jaar geleden ontstaan en ben dit nu van plan om op z'n gemak te gaan realiseren.

De muziek waar ik van hou en ook de doorslaggevende reden is om een eigen sound te bouwen is reggae en dub, en dan heb ik het niet over de lieve oude dubplaatjes maar over de nieuwere militante digital steppers (wie dubstep zegt kom ik opzoeken  :Smile: )

hier wat linkjes naar de muziek in kwestie;

Kanka - Rasta Children - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyiDfrljq1w
King Earthquake - Dub Power - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_nfCkqzjuI
O.B.F. - Wicked haffi run - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AjVli7b3-Mw

en hier wat live footage van soundsystems waar ik door geïnspireerd ben.

Iration Steppas - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKYIWJr2YDY
Jah Shaka - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0PONu4SkzeE
Aba Shanti I - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wBLkNhau-A


goed, terug naar het plan. Ik heb wat geld, niet veel, maar ik hoop genoeg om te beginnen (2000 euro). Als ik kijk naar de soundsystems waar ik vaak bij sta (o.a. King Shiloh, Covenant, Xover Youth, Lion Youth) zie ik dat zij allemaal de superscooper (?) of een variant daarop hebben. 




Nu wil ik zelf natuurlijk ook een system gaan bouwen wat ideaal is voor dub muziek en de bassen die daar bij vrij komen, let op, dit is dus niet het laag rond de kick (80 - 140hz) maar het echte aardbeving laag 30 - 80hz. Uiteraard wil en hoef ik mij niet direct te meten aan de grote jongens in dit wereldje, ervaring en de financiën laten dit nog niet toe. Wat ik wel wil maken is een soundsystem die genoeg power heeft om een mannetje of 100 buiten of binnen een goede ervaring mbt de dubmuziek te geven, dus lekker veel bass en hopelijk wat wapperende broekspijpen  :Smile: 

Wat ik denk ik wil gaan maken (en aub correct me if I'm wrong PLEASE!):

3 x superscooper met http://www.thomann.de/nl/fane_colossus_18xb.htm
1 x midbass met 2 drivers, ik heb nog geen idee welke speakerplan hiervoor het beste is en welke driver ik hiervoor kan gebruiken.
2 x top (1 driver per stuk), ook hier geen idee welke speakerplan te gebruiken of driver
1 x box met tweeters en/of hoorns, wederom nog geen idee welke plan en driver te gebruiken.

1 x versterker om de 3 scoop drivers en 2 middbass drivers aan te sturen
1 x versterker om de top en de tweeters/hoorns aan te sturen
1 x crossover om het signaal vanuit m'n mixer te splitten naar de sub/mid en top amp.

Qua voorbeeld leun ik erg op de stack van King Shiloh zoals in het 1e plaatje. Ik snap dat ik hun geluid er niet mee ga evenaren aangezien ik niet genoeg geld heb om de beste en grootste drivers te kopen.

Nu lijkt het me leuk om met mensen hier op het forum een beetje te sparren wat ik allemaal nodig heb qua drivers, plans, versterkers. Daarnaast zoals ik eerder heb aangegeven is dit allemaal nieuwe koek voor me dus moet ik nog een hoop leren over het berekenen van de load op een versterker of speaker parallel/serieel/whatever aan te sluiten, ik zal dus (ben ik bang) ook een hoop domme vragen gaan stellen.

Daarnaast, ik heb idd al wat in m'n hoofd qua speakerplans en drivers maar dit kan allemaal nog veranderen op basis wat ik hier leer! Nogmaals, ik heb niet super veel geld dus ik kan ook niet direct het beste van het beste kopen, ik ben wel dedicated genoeg om klein te beginnen, te leren van fouten en met de maanden/jaren te upgraden. 




Ik ben zelfs zo dedicated dat ik mijn huis verkocht heb en nu weer in een kraakpand woon.



Bless!

----------


## I.T. drive in

Ik ben bang dat je dit allemaal niet gaat redden met 2000 euro.
Als je de versterker en crossover  hebt ben je wss al 800 euro kwijt.

----------


## erik404

> Ik ben bang dat je dit allemaal niet gaat redden met 2000 euro.
> Als je de versterker en crossover  hebt ben je wss al 800 euro kwijt.



zeker! ik bedoel ook niet dat 2000 mijn totale budget is, 2000 euro is wat ik op het moment heb  :Smile: 

ik moet ergens beginnen, wat ik aangaf, ben benieuwd naar ervaringen en opmerkingen van andere mbt de plans voor de speakerboxes/drivers en vamps/crossovers

----------


## dexter

En jij verwacht dat er 30Hz uit een glijbaan (SA4530) komt, reken daar maar niet op.
Wat ik niet helemaal snap ik waarom ze dan met glijbanen draaien, en ook nog een stel piezo piepers
erbij, kan niet een fijn geluid zijn lijkt me.

Geluids systemen die vanaf 30Hz goed hun werk doen reken maar op de A-merken en die red je never niet met 2000 Euro
en dan met de processing, versterkers en dergelijke er nog bij.

----------


## sjig

Folded Horn? Met en beyma sm 15/k?  Ken mensen die er 4 per kant voor 2500 man inzetten.

----------


## erik404

> En jij verwacht dat er 30Hz uit een glijbaan (SA4530) komt, reken daar maar niet op.
> Wat ik niet helemaal snap ik waarom ze dan met glijbanen draaien, en ook nog een stel piezo piepers
> erbij, kan niet een fijn geluid zijn lijkt me.
> 
> Geluids systemen die vanaf 30Hz goed hun werk doen reken maar op de A-merken en die red je never niet met 2000 Euro
> en dan met de processing, versterkers en dergelijke er nog bij.



Dus, wat is jouw advies hierin? Niet aan beginnen als je geen miljonair bent? Wat ik zei, ik hoef voorlopig niet direct het beste van het beste!

----------


## MusicXtra

De sets op de foto's is allemaal 'oud hout' groot, lomp en niet te vergelijken met een modern systeem dat harder gaat, veel compacter is en ook nog eens veel beter klinkt.
In de jaren 70 en 80 was je 'de man' met dit spul, de kans is groot dat je met wat speurwerk genoeg gebruikt spul vindt om een leuk setje samen te stellen. Stof eraf blazen, nieuw laagje warnex erop en gaan met die banaan.
Op die manier kun je met jouw startbudget denk ik nog best ver komen.

----------


## erik404

> De sets op de foto's is allemaal 'oud hout' groot, lomp en niet te vergelijken met een modern systeem dat harder gaat, veel compacter is en ook nog eens veel beter klinkt.
> In de jaren 70 en 80 was je 'de man' met dit spul, de kans is groot dat je met wat speurwerk genoeg gebruikt spul vindt om een leuk setje samen te stellen. Stof eraf blazen, nieuw laagje warnex erop en gaan met die banaan.
> Op die manier kun je met jouw startbudget denk ik nog best ver komen.



Wat ik zei, ik sta 110% open voor suggesties, de superscoopers zijn dus oud lomp en outdated qua prestaties. Wat zijn dan de speakers waar ik naar moet kijken?

----------


## showband

hallo erik404

welkom op het forum.

Een mooi reggae soundsystem gaat helemaal niet zo diep in frequentie maar kenmerkt zich nou net door de bijgeluiden van antieke " stapelsystemen"
(unit sound in delft verhuurt ze! duur maar orgineel)

Je kan makkelijk via markplaats aan oude kippenhokken komen voor een prikkie. Die dingen zijn extreem onpopulair maar wel the real thing.

voorbeelden:
http://muziek.marktplaats.nl/speaker...fta_ind=1&fs=1
biedt 100 euro....anders zijn ze te duur!

http://muziek.marktplaats.nl/speaker...fta_ind=3&fs=1
enz enz


voor de lezers:
soundsystems zijn een cultuurverschijnsel op jamaica.
die drijft op kippenhokken en dub-echoapparaten.

----------


## frederic

Zijn dit geen F1 kasten?

----------


## erik404

dank voor de reacties, wat ik me nu nog afvraag, heeft het nu om bij de "oude kippenhokken" te blijven? Als er betere speaker designs zijn om het geluid strakker/mooier weer te geven dan gaat daar uiteraard m'n voorkeur naar. Tuurlijk zien die scoops er gruwelijk uit, maar als zoals hier gezegd wordt het geluid niet bijster goed is? Ik ben het niet eens met wat je zegt over het niet diep gaan en de bijgeluiden, misschien kun je daar nog iets meer over vertellen?. Ik ben vaak genoeg op sessies geweest waar ze de mids en tops killen en vol vermogen op de sub zetten, ik heb daar nog net geen klaplong aan over gehouden  :Wink:

----------


## sjig

> Zijn dit geen F1 kasten?



Geloof van niet. F1 zegt zelf altijd geen compressie drivers te gebruiken. Maar gewoon 5" en 6" geloof ik.
En F1 heeft vierkante hoorn constructies (dat ding in het midden..) deze zijn rond!

Je zou eens kunnen kijken naar 2 folded horns? Zijn wel groot, maar komt wel flink wat geluid uit.


offtopic, ik vind al die glijbanen etc. meer iets voor op de kermis. Klinkt ook nergens naar..

----------


## R. den Ridder

Hoi,

Tof man, roots en dubsystemen kunnen er nooit genoeg zijn, al is het niet eens mijn muziek. glijbanen (jbl disco 100/200) zijn altijd een goed begin  :Smile: 

maargoed, ik denk dat de specifieke kennis voor dit type systemen die feitelijk ingaan tegen alle wetten van moderne geluidstechniek (hoezo is lobbing een probleem?) op dit forum redelijk beperkt. aangezien het zo'n specifieke vraag is zet ik hieronder een link naar een engels forum neer waar alle kennis op dit vlak gebundeld is. als de moderator het hier (begrijpelijkerwijs) niet mee eens is, verwijder dit bericht dan maar, en mail ik de poster direct. aangezien het andere forum echter niet gelieërd is aan een bedrijf dicht ik mezelf even deze vrijheid toe.

www.speakerplans.com

----------


## erik404

> Hoi,
> 
> Tof man, roots en dubsystemen kunnen er nooit genoeg zijn, al is het niet eens mijn muziek. glijbanen (jbl disco 100/200) zijn altijd een goed begin 
> 
> maargoed, ik denk dat de specifieke kennis voor dit type systemen die feitelijk ingaan tegen alle wetten van moderne geluidstechniek (hoezo is lobbing een probleem?) op dit forum redelijk beperkt. aangezien het zo'n specifieke vraag is zet ik hieronder een link naar een engels forum neer waar alle kennis op dit vlak gebundeld is. als de moderator het hier (begrijpelijkerwijs) niet mee eens is, verwijder dit bericht dan maar, en mail ik de poster direct. aangezien het andere forum echter niet gelieërd is aan een bedrijf dicht ik mezelf even deze vrijheid toe.
> 
> www.speakerplans.com



Dank, ik had daar inderdaad ook al een bericht gepost!

----------


## jans

> offtopic, ik vind al die glijbanen etc. meer iets voor op de kermis. Klinkt ook nergens naar..



Dan heb jij nog nooit een goede glijbaan gehoord.

----------


## dexter

Dan ga jij mijn set glijbanen maar eens beluisteren! Hoezo spul voor de kermis, ik speel menig set weg kwa klank en totaal volume.

Terug komend po het onderwerp, je noemde dat je bijna een klaplong kreeg, maar dat krijg je niet van bas rond de 30Hz maar juist in het 60 a 80Hz gebied waar de glijbanen en w-bins juist zo sterk in zijn.

Stack je meerdere hoorn geladen speaker bij elkaar bijv 8 w-bins of glijbanen gaan ze wel dieper kwa klank maar 30Hz zullen ze echt niet zo snel halen.

Mensen waarderen de glijbanen niet zo meer gezien ze honger hebben naar vermogen en het daarbij behorende lage rendement, ook wensen ze steeds diepere bassen (en waarom? niemand mist iets onder de 40Hz :Stick Out Tongue: ). 
Maar mensen die echt weten waar ze over praten hoor je zulke dingen zoals zojuist over glijbanen gezegd zijn neit zomaar zeggen. Kwa rendement, benodigde vermogen, compactheid vs rendement, throw, en specifieke klank kan er geen bassreflex tegen op.

Speakers die hierin horen, JBL 2205, 2225, 2226, E-140. Er kunnen anderen in en kan goed uitpakken maar nooit zo goed
als eerder genoemde speakers. Vergeet niet een hoorngeladen top te gebruiken boven deze hoorngeladen subs.

----------


## sjig

Tja, op de kermis hebben wij hier op het live podium EAW staan..

Doelde meer op het design! Met zo'n rond grilletje! Qua klank zijn kermisspeakers vreselijk. Dat een stel goed gevulde glijbanen leuk klinken wil ik wel degelijk geloven hoor!


Dan even over het hele frequentie verhaaltje. Inderdaad zo rond de 60 - 80 hz krijg je de kick bassen (klaplong bassen). Maar de 30 - 40 hz is meer voor live muziek. En zeker niet echt belangrijk voor de meeste dance/house/pop feesten.

----------


## de Heijde

Waarom zou je bijvoorbeeld geen dubbele punisher bouwen? Ben je toch een super gave hoorngeladen sub aan het bouwen die waarschijnlijk (ookal is hij dubbel) nog compacter als een glijbaan maar heb je toch een enorme putput en toch redelijke diepgang +/- 40 Hz... Door de koppeling die plaatsvindt in de hoorn! 
Of bouw bijvoorbeeld een cubo 15 en een cubo Sub18 zet je er onder per kant... Heel eenvoudig te bouwen klinkt goed en handig te stacken op elkaar, althans ziet er best netjes uit een rechte stack... Moet je alleen even een topacabinet verzinnen met de zelfde breedte...

We leuk dat de oldschool weer eens uit het stof gehaald word...

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Mensen waarderen de glijbanen niet zo meer gezien ze honger hebben naar vermogen en het daarbij behorende lage rendement, ook wensen ze steeds diepere bassen (en waarom? niemand mist iets onder de 40Hz). 
> Maar mensen die echt weten waar ze over praten hoor je zulke dingen zoals zojuist over glijbanen gezegd zijn neit zomaar zeggen. Kwa rendement, benodigde vermogen, compactheid vs rendement, throw, en specifieke klank kan er geen bassreflex tegen op. Vergeet niet een hoorngeladen top te gebruiken boven deze hoorngeladen subs.



Glijbanen zijn in verhouding gewoon groot, tegenwoordig kun je met een kleinere basreflex, met een dikke versterker net zoveel druk maken. Vroeger toen de glijbanen populair werden had je die keus niet.
Nu kost vermogen in verhouding niets meer, dus is lager rendement minder erg.

Waarom daar nou perse een hoorn geladen top op moet? Een glijbaan is ook geen pure hoorn geladen baskast.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Mensen waarderen de glijbanen niet zo meer gezien ze honger hebben naar vermogen en het daarbij behorende lage rendement, ook wensen ze steeds diepere bassen (en waarom? niemand mist iets onder de 40Hz). Draai maar eens met een set die onder de 40Hz nog stevig druk weet te geven en draai dan alles onder de 40 Hz eens weg.... Echt wel dat je ineens heel veel mist. En meer vermogen betekent niet een lager rendement, dat rendement is vaak iets lager doordat moderne bas-reflexen meestal ook lager komen.
> Maar mensen die echt weten waar ze over praten hoor je zulke dingen zoals zojuist over glijbanen gezegd zijn neit zomaar zeggen. Kwa rendement, benodigde vermogen, compactheid vs rendement, throw, en specifieke klank kan er geen bassreflex tegen op. Vraag me dan toch af waarom je niet overal nog glijbanen tegenkomt.
> 
> Speakers die hierin horen, JBL 2205, 2225, 2226, E-140. Er kunnen anderen in en kan goed uitpakken maar nooit zo goed
> als eerder genoemde speakers. Vergeet niet een hoorngeladen top te gebruiken boven deze hoorngeladen subs. Zijn niet bepaald long-throw kasten hoor.



Glijbanen zijn echt achterhaald, rendement is misschien wel hoog maar in verhouding tot het formaat kan hij echt niet meer mee met de moderne systemen.
En dat rendement begint pas echt hoog te worden in een gebied waarin subs nu echt niet meer opereren, tussen de 100 en 300 Hz.
Kortom, leuk voor een 'oud hout' setje voor de hobby, net als een A-Ford niet echt meer geschikt is om mee te forensen.  :Cool:

----------


## sjig

Ik kwam er laatst een hele stapel tegen, 1 keer raden waar! 

Maar goed klinken, ho maar. Moet wel zeggen dat de driver er ook niet heel gezond meer uit zag, zat ook geen rooster voor. Maar een stofkap kwam ik ook zeker niet tegen. In combinaties met blauwe piezo's was het feest helemaal compleet! 

Ik denk zelf dat je met een stack van 2 of 4 cubo's het beste uitkomt. Deze zijn een stuk compacter. Makkelijker te bouwen, en wegen zoooveel minder.

----------


## RenéE

Soundsystems zijn een apart ding, effe wat anders dan een normale PA set. Vanuit hedendaagse PA-opzichten zijn soundsystems vrij verkeerd, maar een gitaarversterker is vanuit PA-oogpunt ook een vreemd ding. Streven naar zo min mogelijk vervorming wordt eerder streven naar de juiste soort en hoeveelheid vervorming.

Leuk voorbeeldje is dat bij zulke feestjes er altijd mensen naar je toe blijven komen om te vragen of de 'basss' wat harder mag. Terwijl je al behoorlijk lomp gaat met wat HP700's. Probleem: Hoe hard ook, het geluid zal altijd te lief blijven. Een paar glijbanen met hun typische karakter, liefst op een versterker die (gecontroleerd) in de clip loopt.... dat is wat die stijl charme geeft. :Wink: 

Dus nee, als je voor een écht soundsystem wilt gaan dan moet je zeker dat oud hout niet zomaar afschrijven.

----------


## Rolandino

Ik ben ook van mening dathet "oud hout " nog wel kan. Zeker qua look opveelfeesten is heteen must.

Vroeger deden ze met veel minder vermogen de grote concerten echter zijn wij nu verwend wat betreft geluid.

Vroeger draaide je met een 2x 400W versterker op je subs 2x 200w op je mid en 2x 100W op je hoog feesten van 500 man en dan had je een goed geluid. Heb in het verleden een club gedaan die de keus op glijbanen was gevallen vanwege de klank en druk die deze gaven ( in totaal 6 stuks in center cluster ) dat rammelde echt waanzinnig terwijl er ook mannen waren met de echte merken maar qua prijs en prestatie de glijbanen gewoon beter waren. 

Nu heb je voor een schoolfeest van een man of 500 een paar KW nodig anders is men niet tevredenterwijl een oud hout set bij goede aansturing en processing met minder vermogen hetzelfde presteert

Glijbanen met een Beyma Sm115K erin gaan echt wel lekker hoor zeker voor het vermogen en prijsklasse.

Ik ben ook van plan om een retro set te gaan bouwen voor een aantal klussen die ik vast doe.

Het is wat gesjouw maar je kan voor weinig een leuk klinkend systeem maken met voordelige versterking.

Oud hout is achterhaald maar op sommige klussen effectief. Klank van de glijbaan is naar mijn mening toch wel een lekker disco bas die goed duwt en ook wel lekker draagt tegenover een basreflex waar je 3x zoveel vermogen in moet stoppen.

----------


## dexter

En hedendaagse subs gaan vaak zo laag dat het vooral wapper bas is wat er uit komt, en daar kun je nu net niet op dansen kijk maar eens rond als je een keer in een goede disco bent.
De bas uit de oudere systemen die misschien iets minder diep gaat, maar wel wat meer dansbare bas geeft, kun je wel redelijk op dansen omdat je de bas lijnen beter kan volgen. 
Kortom ik snap ook niet dat de subs tegenwoordig zo verschrikkelijk laag moeten gaan, in mijn ogen voeg het niets toe maar kost wel een enorme hoop vermogen. 

Als ik zelf ergens een band mix of een discotje draai gebeurd dat regelmatig dat een set is afgeregeld met een low cut op 45 a 50 Hz, en ik en de mensen in de zaal kunnen niet zeggen dat ze iets missen.

----------


## MusicXtra

@Dexter: Wat een onzinverhaal over de dansbaarheid van sub!

----------


## sjig

Nu volg ik jouw lijnen niet helemaal meer. 
Bedoel je dan dat de bassen wat steviger zijn rond de 60 hz(house, dance, pop wenst vooral daar wat meer druk)?

----------


## RobertK

Ik vind het verhaal van Dexter niet zulke onzin.
Sublaag heeft gewoon tijd/ruimte nodig om te ontwikkelen, de punch in het laag is veel sneller en makkelijker te volgen voor een discotheek vol volk.

Er zijn maar weinig situaties geweest in de laatste paar jaren dat ik blij werd van het gebied onder de 45 hz...
Meestal is het vragen om gedonder...

(notitie: geen ervaring met grote shows, a la ahoy en groter)

----------


## RobertK

Ik ga trouwens binnenkort naast ons setje (Bset, 4 1x18 + 4 1x15 (1x2 voor hoog) 2 glijbanen zetten met RCF speakers,
ben erg benieuwd!

Weet uit ervaring dat het lekker kan werken in combi met D&B C6 B-set

----------


## frederic

Ik vind dat het uitzicht van zulke speakers wel visueel past in de aankleding van de zaal, voor reggae en andere rastafari toestanden.
Je zou dergelijke set kunnen gebruiken, en de speakers vernieuwen door moderne drivers.

----------


## dexter

Kan iemand mij dan uitleggen waarom er tegenwoordig zoveel diepgang in de muziek moet zitten onder de 45 a 50 Hz? 
Wat voegt dit toe aan de muziek? Dat heeft nog nooit iemand mij perfect weten uit te leggen.
Of is het toch geen onzin wat ik zei...??? :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

Als een set goed in balans is dan komt er zowel 'wapperlaag'  als punch laag uit.
Dat is dus prima te volgen voor degene die dansen.
Probleem is vaak dat het hele gebied tussen de 60 en 120 Hz verwaarloosd wordt, veel sets en vooral te korte line-array's laten daar steken vallen en wanneer de subs, welke meestal tussen de 80 en 120 Hz crossen, niet goed in fase staan met het mid valt dat gebied ook snel weg.
Dat ligt dus niet aan het wapper laag maar vooral aan het systeem of de inregeling ervan.

----------


## dexter

Wat ik me dan wel weer afvraag is bijvoorbeeld bij Nexo systemen hieraan kun je dus totaal niets veranderen en deze hebben dus altijd veel "sub" laag en niet tot nauwlijks punch laag, hoe zou je dat in zo'n geval moeten oplossen?

Ook conventionele systemen die vaak in discotheken kroegen en niet te vergeten in veel feesttenten staan hebben ook dit probleem ongeacht het merk of type.
Maar nog steeds is mij niet duidelijk wat het gebied onder de 45 Hz toevoegd aan de muziek want als het er niet is is het ook best en geen mens die het mist.

----------


## daviddewaard

> Wat ik me dan wel weer afvraag is bijvoorbeeld bij Nexo systemen hieraan kun je dus totaal niets veranderen en deze hebben dus altijd veel "sub" laag en niet tot nauwlijks punch laag, hoe zou je dat in zo'n geval moeten oplossen?
> 
> Ook conventionele systemen die vaak in discotheken kroegen en niet te vergeten in veel feesttenten staan hebben ook dit probleem ongeacht het merk of type.
> Maar nog steeds is mij niet duidelijk wat het gebied onder de 45 Hz toevoegd aan de muziek want als het er niet is is het ook best en geen mens die het mist.



bij veel moderne subs vind ik inderdaag ook dat deze teveeel getuned zijn op de bagger van 45 hz en lager en de kickbass er totaal niet uitkomt.
ik zet dan meestal ook een low shelving filter vanaf 40 hz op het sub, zeker bij bands zit hier vaak alleen maar vermogen slurpende bagger.

In het geval van Nexo systeempje zou  ik er een losse parmetriche eq voor de processor hangen en een shelving filter vanaf 40-45 hz  a -9/-12 db erop zetten
en vervolgens het sub iets harder zetten.
 kan krijg je meer informatie tussen de 100-45 hz

een hoop moderne systemen doen alleen maar oehmf oemhmf  broekspijpen wapper laag,  en een goede klap op de borstkast punch  is ver te zoeken

heb ook vaker lekker ouderwetse subjes in plaats van sb28's  vertec/VTX subs.
enige moderne subs die ik wel en lekkere punch vind hebben zijn de rr subjes van synco

----------


## MusicXtra

Er is in veel muziek zeker nog wel informatie onder de 45 Hz, daarnaast is het ook nog een keer zo dat een laag-af filter op 45 Hz al merkbaar is vanaf 55-60 Hz.
Bij Nexo zou het probleem wel eens kunnen liggen aan het feit dat de meeste subs bandpass ontwerpen zijn en dat de toppen, vanwege het rendement vrij hoog getuned zijn maar dit is slechts gissen. Wat ik wel weet is dat mijn Prospect top onder andere zo 'dik' klinkt doordat het gebied tussen 80 en 120 Hz sterk aanwezig is en ik veel aandacht besteed aan het fase gedrag t.o.v. de subs over een behoorlijk breed gebied. De Prospect sub heeft zijn -3dB punt rond de 25 Hz, ten opzichte van de X218 gaat deze toch hoorbaar dieper, ook met een CD. Bij de X218 mis je niks tot je de Prospect hoort, die klinkt dan net een fractie dikker.

----------


## daviddewaard

> Als een set goed in balans is dan komt er zowel 'wapperlaag'  als punch laag uit.
> Dat is dus prima te volgen voor degene die dansen.
> Probleem is vaak dat het hele gebied tussen de 60 en 120 Hz verwaarloosd wordt, veel sets en vooral te korte line-array's laten daar steken vallen en wanneer de subs, welke meestal tussen de 80 en 120 Hz crossen, niet goed in fase staan met het mid valt dat gebied ook snel weg.
> Dat ligt dus niet aan het wapper laag maar vooral aan het systeem of de inregeling ervan.



bij korte array's  van minder als 9 kastjes zet ik er meestal een low shelving filter op die boost om te lengte te compenseren.
vind het ook vaak lekker om toppen te crossen op 50 af 60 hz en sub door te laten lopen tot 80hz.  indien het fase gedrag dit toelaat.
dn vullen de toppen het gebied tussen 80-50 hz nog eens extra aan waar subs vaak tekort schieten

----------


## Rolandino

volgens mij zijn er maar weinig systemen die onder de 40hz komen tenzij ze met meerdere zijn gekoppeld.

Het is denk ik meer in de high end wereld waar een subkast in enkelvoudig gebruik onder de 30 komt.

PA gezien is er geen een die meer doet dan 100db onder de 40hz of heb ik dat verkeerd ?

Veel merken hebben sub vanaf 35 a 37hz tot 100 of 120hz

----------


## salsa

> volgens mij zijn er maar weinig systemen die onder de 40hz komen tenzij ze met meerdere zijn gekoppeld.
> 
> Het is denk ik meer in de high end wereld waar een subkast in enkelvoudig gebruik onder de 30 komt.
> 
> PA gezien is er geen een die meer doet dan 100db onder de 40hz of heb ik dat verkeerd ?
> 
> Veel merken hebben sub vanaf 35 a 37hz tot 100 of 120hz



Ja dat heb je dus verkeerd...

Dave

----------


## teunos

Ik ben het zelf eens met de stelling dat een BR kastje met de huidige kosten van een versterker het meest breed inzetbare kastje is hoe dan ook, mits fatsoenlijk ontworpen/ afgestemd.

Echter wil ik niet vervelend doen hoor jongens, maar sommigen schrijven de glijbaan als principe hier al af, misschien wel omdat zij als glijbaan direct de link met de 4530 maken.
Dit is echter niet de enige glijbaan, en al zeker niet de beste daar hij vaak met willekeurige (vaak ongeschikte) speakers werd geladen.
Een glijbaan kan wel degelijk met de goede speaker een fatsoenlijk stevige bas tot op de hoge 30Hz produceren in zijn eentje, en het is ook zeker geen achterhaald principe. Om te zeggen dat een glijbaan alleen efficient zou zijn in een werkgebied boven de 100Hz is al helemaal de reinste onzi. Een glijbaan is daar niet eens meer bruikbaar vanwege de inherente kamfiltering die door interferentie wordt opgewekt, specifieke frequentie waarop dit begint is afhankelijk van hoornlengte, maar meeste beginnen te kloten vanaf 80-120Hz, daar ligt dus niet alleen een groot probleemgebied voor glijbanen, maar ook een gebied van gemiddeld genomen lage SPL. Boven een bepaalde frequentiegrens echter gaat de hoorn de speaker niet meer belasten en wordt de achtergaande golf bijna volledig uitgedempt. Daar werkt de speaker als het ware in de vrije lucht en daarmee verdwijnen de kamfilter effecten weer.
Deze kamfilter problemen lijden tot een extra probleem, en dat is dat boven een glijbaan of een hele flinke top moet komen die op hoge geluidsdruk redelijk laag door kan lopen, of er moet een extra punch/kick kast worden toegevoegd, wat meteen extra versterkers, speakers, hout en processing kost. Zeker gezien het fasegedrag van glijbanen moet dan eigenlijk meteen overgestapt worden naar digitale crossovers, en dan beginnen de kosten toch wel echt op te lopen.

Desondanks dat een glijbaan dan eigenlijk per definitie al groot (en voor sommigen dan ook meteen lomp) is, er zijn vele andere speakers die ook zo lomp zijn, en alle geld naar zijn waar, het rendement is nu eenmaal hoger, daar sjouw je dan ook meer voor. Ook het geluid van een glijbaan verschilt heel erg afhankelijk van de speakerkeuze en het volume van de achterkamer, er zijn er die erg kort, strak en droog klinken en er zijn anderen die een (de echter meer kenmerkende) vette warme (voor sommige rommelige) bas produceren. Zeker in de Dubscene is nu eenmaal de klank van laatstgenoemde nog steeds erg populair, en over het algemeen zijn deze systemen ook niet geschikt voor PA, maar daar gaat het hier ook niet om!

Dat gezegd te hebben, zelf gebruik ik voor mijn (PA)systeem 18'' getapte hoorns, en heb al eerder een aantal glijbanen gehad/gebouwd. In het simpel; Dit is in principe een glijbaan zonder voorkamer die gebruik maakt van zowel het korte en lange hoornpad om in het gewenste frekwentiegebied druk op te bouwen. Over het algemeen heeft de getapte hoorn de voordelen van een glijbaan, BR en een pure hoorn, zonder al te veel nadelen van elke soort. Door het wegnemen van de achterkamer verdwijnen de kamfilters nagenoeg, en de klank is puurder (persoonlijke mening) dan de gemiddelde glijbaan. Om een term in de mond te nemen die ik liever niet gebruik, throw is zeker meer aanwezig dan bij BR maar niet zo als bij een front geladen hoorn. Koppelen doet een TH wel, maar in mindere maten, en met één per kant gaan ze bijna net zo laag als met 4. Om dezelfde SPL op te wekken heb je zeker een hele zware dubbel 18 nodig. Het volume van de kast (die van mij iig) ligt wel iets hoger dan de gemiddelde 18. Echter met een leuke 15'' (eigenlijk zijn de meeste 12'' geschikter) kun je een leuke kast bouwen die menig BR uit het water zal blazen. Het fasegedrag dat het grootste probleem is bij een glijbaan, is ook bij de TH gedeeltelijk aanwezig.

----------


## R. den Ridder

Ik wil toch even een lans breken voor Dexter zijn verhaal, geluid is zeker beleving. soundsystems draaien nu eenmaal muziek die een bepaalde karakteristiek heeft. Jannes zal er net zo min goed op klinken als U2. 

wij hadden een setje dubbele glijbanen geladen met gaussen, een 12" midhoorn er op, daarop een setje 2" met slantplates en als kers nog een 8" met bullet (vaak lieten we de 2" er tussenuit vanwege logistieke redenen) Alle house uit de jaren '90 deed het hem daar op. platen als we are different van members of mayday klonk griezelig goed, maar ook een in the air tonight van ome phil was om van te smullen. toch hebben we die set niet meer; lomp groot en de huidige muziek is clean en compressed, daar wist die set geen raad mee. de huidige set is net zo lomp, maar klinkt voor nu vele malen beter. maar een ouwe houseknaller komt er nooit zo lekker uit.

ergo; koester juist mensen die zulke unieke systemen willen verzorgen en behouden, want ze zorgen voor een uniek stukje sonische beleving.

----------


## daviddewaard

> Ik wil toch even een lans breken voor Dexter zijn verhaal, geluid is zeker beleving. soundsystems draaien nu eenmaal muziek die een bepaalde karakteristiek heeft. Jannes zal er net zo min goed op klinken als U2. 
> 
> wij hadden een setje dubbele glijbanen geladen met gaussen, een 12" midhoorn er op, daarop een setje 2" met slantplates en als kers nog een 8" met bullet (vaak lieten we de 2" er tussenuit vanwege logistieke redenen) Alle house uit de jaren '90 deed het hem daar op. platen als we are different van members of mayday klonk griezelig goed, maar ook een in the air tonight van ome phil was om van te smullen. toch hebben we die set niet meer; lomp groot en de huidige muziek is clean en compressed, daar wist die set geen raad mee. de huidige set is net zo lomp, maar klinkt voor nu vele malen beter. maar een ouwe houseknaller komt er nooit zo lekker uit.
> 
> ergo; koester juist mensen die zulke unieke systemen willen verzorgen en behouden, want ze zorgen voor een uniek stukje sonische beleving.



ben het hier inderdaad wel mee eens muziek als earley house /dub/reggea klinkt gewoon beter op out hout.   terwijl je caro emerald er eht niet over wil horen.

zelfde als met gitaar versterkers,  voor metal neem je engl   en voor pop/jazz muziek een fender twin.
andersom klinkt voor geen meter

----------


## showband

+1 zolang er geen systemen compromisvrij zijn, en we weten allemaal dat een ideaal systeem gewoon niet bestaat.

het is echt niet stom om voor een grijpstuiver een oud hout set te kopen voor dubreggae of bepaalde housesoorten. Als je weet dat het compromis in die speakers gewoon een *super lekker* geluid oplevert.

----------


## Ras Loud

> goed, terug naar het plan. Ik heb wat geld, niet veel, maar ik hoop genoeg om te beginnen (2000 euro). Als ik kijk naar de soundsystems waar ik vaak bij sta (o.a. King Shiloh, Covenant, Xover Youth, Lion Youth) zie ik dat zij allemaal de superscooper (?) of een variant daarop hebben.



King Shiloh en Xover Youth gebruiken allebei geen Superscoopers. Covenant heb ik helaas nog niet live gezien.

Bedoel je Lion Youth uit Zwitserland of noemt zich in Nederland ook iemand zo?

----------


## erik404

Zo, terwijl de discussie los barste ben ik toch maar een sound gaan bouwen. Na veel ingelezen en geleerd te hebben toch gekozen voor de lekker ouderwetse eminence 18" kast geladen met fane colossus. Dat het efficienter kan met modernere kasten daar ben ik ondertussen achter, toch heb ik de laatste jaren veel gespeeld met een hoop type subkasten en geven de scoops toch een anders gedefinieerde sound bij de muziek die wij spelen. Dit is voornamelijk rauw getest, dus zonder eq en andere vormen van kleuring. Ik ben dus tevreden met de keuze en blij dat ik toch voor scoops ben gegaan (alhoewel mijn rug daar toch echt anders over denkt  :Wink: )

----------


## Needmoresound

Lijkt zeer lekker te gaan! Hoe zit het met de midlaag kasten, die 4x 15"? Komen de mid kasten net niet laag genoeg? En kwa rendement komt het midlaag toch nooit in de buurt van het mid? Of heb je bij deze muziekstijl simpelweg minder/nauwelijks kick nodig?

----------


## dexter

Maak je om de kick maar geen zorgen. Een set als deze klink in het gebied 60 tm 125 Hz heel erg lekker.

----------

